# Lowered A3 with 19inch wheels NICE!!!



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/141422-A3-Picture-Thread!!/page42

Almost all the way down the page and says lowering on the pics


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

livestrong191 said:


> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/141422-A3-Picture-Thread!!/page42
> 
> Almost all the way down the page and says lowering on the pics


ooh that looks good; i like the black optics rims too. I think getting the standard 18 rims is the way to go and then get different wheels later. Lots of good wheel choices out there to make the car stand out more.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Playa


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

Too low for this old guy. Still a sharp looking car.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Not a fan of the stanced bro look...but to each his own. Nice to see people modding though. :thumbup:


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

that looks awful. wheels are lame.

its funny that the people who do this honestly believe that they're improving the look of the car doing this.


----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

i like it.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Wheels are okay, but the proportion of the front arch to the wheel is off now. Might just be that the wheel is too damn large, too...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I think the wheels are too big too


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

I think the wheels are too big as well.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Too big, makes the brakes look comically TINY. Also 0.5-0.75" too low.


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Car looks nice!!! I love the way the A3 is not that long at the back. This car looks much better than the A4.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Agreed, something definitely looks off. Wheels are either too big or the wrong style (or both).

I wonder what bore..


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

I wonder if I buy just a normal A3 sedan how much would it be to order the side skirts and RS3 Grill


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

Ugly looking wheels.... but dam its looks good lowered


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

nice drop love the euro look I cant wait to do my car now decisions which rims car is Gray color post your pics ?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

I can't wait to get this car for my gf. I already know what wheels I'm getting. I'm excited! She says she wants a Q5 but I'm convincing her to get this one instead. Buuuut, if she doesn't want this then I'll get her the Q5 and get me the A3 Sprortsline or wait for the S3.


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

Zorro83 said:


> Not a fan of the stanced bro look...but to each his own. Nice to see people modding though. :thumbup:


jeez since when does a MILD drop on performance coilovers (KW) become a "stanced bro look". I don't see any tire stretch, camber or wheels under the arches...

car looks great


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

Maitre Absolut said:


> jeez since when does a MILD drop on performance coilovers (KW) become a "stanced bro look". I don't see any tire stretch, camber or wheels under the arches...
> 
> car looks great


I totally agree, it does look great! :thumbup:


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> jeez since when does a MILD drop on performance coilovers (KW) become a "stanced bro look". I don't see any tire stretch, camber or wheels under the arches...
> 
> car looks great



Some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

What brand are the rims?


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

Does anyone know the specs on these wheels? Offset, width, tire size?


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

*Offsets*

I've got 19" 9/9.5 staggered ET45... Will these work on the 2015 A3? I currently have them on a 2012 Passat, and they fit nice, slight poke, but i'm hoping on the a3, i could get it a little more flush???


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

fiddypassat said:


> I've got 19" 9/9.5 staggered ET45... Will these work on the 2015 A3? I currently have them on a 2012 Passat, and they fit nice, slight poke, but i'm hoping on the a3, i could get it a little more flush???


Probably would rub, right?

I have 19x8.5 et47 225/3519, on my R with VWR springs. No rubbing. Sits very flush.
VWR sits a tad lower than euro. 
Adding a picture that shows how aggressive this is.
your setup will be pushing it!
good luck!


HRE FLOW FORM FF01 fog color - 19X8.5". MICHELIN PSS 225/35/19. SQUARE. GOLF R RISING BLUE. by RyebreadPics, on Flickr



That A3 reminds me of the GLI.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> Probably would rub, right?
> 
> I have 19x8.5 et47 225/3519, on my R with VWR springs. No rubbing. Sits very flush.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply, i checked out your R, very clean. I had GTI's while growing up, honestly my favorite was my '84, thing was like a super powered go-cart... :laugh:

Anyway, I've moved more towards the sedans now, and the new Passat is a great looking car, just doesn't have the performance i desire. So, looking into the New A3 awd (220hp 258tq stock), the 1.8t on the Passat is just not enough even modded. I currently have the 2.5l which i know i could slap a turbo on, and make it a very fast car, but just no awd. I figure the A3 with just a flash will get in the range of 260-270hp and over 300tq, thats just stage I. I love VW's, but their more sophisticated brother is kinda killin it in this area (since they are really competing with the CLA250 second choice btw). I've actually never had an Audi, and have had more VW's than i can even remember (first one was a '79 rocco), but i just need sedan, and performance. Anyway, my question about the wheels, was because i have a set of Stance SC-5ive Wheels, and really like them.



















You can see in the top pic, it only pokes about 1/4", and really only in the rear, but i'm not really sure on the A3 what filaments fit?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

The 19x9 will fit fine, the 9.5 might poke a bit depending on offset:

Here is our A3 with 19x8.5 et46 with 10mm spacers all around









I think the ideal offset for a more agressive look with minimal rubbing is et 36-39 for an 8.5" wheel which would translate to a 30-33et for a 9" wheel and so on.


----------



## fiddypassat (Mar 28, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The 19x9 will fit fine, the 9.5 might poke a bit depending on offset:
> 
> Here is our A3 with 19x8.5 et46 with 10mm spacers all around
> 
> ...


Very nice, sporty yet classy look, just what i'm going for... You made up my mind for sure! A3 it is... They're et45 btw.


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

*Rollin on new rims*

The Gletsjer white metallic A3 sedan/limousine/berline is mine. 

The wheels are Brock B32 19*8.5J ET45 with Dunlop Sportmaxx GT 225-35-19

The car is lowered with KW V1...it doesn't rub when you sit with 4 people in the car. 

Mayby the picture looks strange because off the angle the pictures where taken. 

The sedan now rollin on 20 inch S-Line (Audi A8 OEM) rims with 225-30-20. Didnot change the set up from the KW V1. 



With the Brock B32


OEM S-line 20 inch


And yes, its the European style.:laugh:


----------



## grAh4m (Oct 20, 2008)

Snowdude said:


> The Gletsjer white metallic A3 sedan/limousine/berline is mine.
> 
> The wheels are Brock B32 19*8.5J ET45 with Dunlop Sportmaxx GT 225-35-19
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic :thumbup: Don't listen to the nay-sayers.


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

grAh4m said:


> Looks fantastic :thumbup: Don't listen to the nay-sayers.


:laugh: He, thanks man! 

I don't care what other say..It is what I like and love.


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

Shoot at a parking garage



on a meeting in 2014


----------



## Ndk83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Looks really nice w the 20s. 
Rims spec?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

Rims are Vredestein Sessenta 225-30/20 inch


----------



## Ndk83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Snowdude said:


> Rims are Vredestein Sessenta 225-30/20 inch


think you meant tires there.
Im actually interested in the width and offset of the A8 rims u got on.
Do you think youd rub on 235/35/20's?


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

Ndk83 said:


> think you meant tires there.
> Im actually interested in the width and offset of the A8 rims u got on.
> Do you think youd rub on 235/35/20's?


Ok hahaha...8.5X20 et 45 . Rims are 225/30/20 not 235


----------

